# Milo seal mitted ragdoll seeks new home at ukrcc



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Milo

Milo is a male, seal colour pointed Ragdoll and is about a year old. He is neutered and his vaccinations are up to date. (Booster Due July 2009).

We are told by Milo's owner that he is healthy, that his coat is in good condition and that he uses his litter tray reliably. He is happy to be groomed and handled, but due to mistreatment in the past, at a previous home, he does not like to have his tail touched.
Milo is an indoor cat, but does have supervised access to a secure garden

Milo, although still very young, has had an unsettled life to date, having been used as a stud cat, by two separate families, before being homed by his current owner. He had been neglected and just 'used' to produce kittens, but since joining his new home, has been well cared for and all his care needs met to a high standard.

He is seeking a new home, because he is not settling well with the other cats in the home. He also requires a great deal of one to one attention, because he is nervous of new situations and can be quite skittish and his owner feels she is not bale to give him the time he needs.

Milo needs a quiet, child free, pet free, indoor home, where he will receive the attention he craves and the understanding he needs. He would benefit from living in a home where his new owner is home for at least part of the day time and where he is not left for long hours. He is an affectionate, friendly cat, but due to his unsettled history does need time to build trust and so his new owner will need to be willing to dedicate the time to helping him settle into his new home.

If you feel you can offer Milo the quiet, loving home he needs and can give him a life long commitment, then please complete our online adoption application form at http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php

Thank you.









www.ukrcc.co.uk


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

What a shame, the poor little man.. 

I wish I could give him a home but with 2 young Raggies already I dont think he would be very happy.

Hope he finds a new loving home soon x


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Very cute - whats the difference between a ragdoll and a birman?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jacqui_UK said:


> Very cute - whats the difference between a ragdoll and a birman?


2 totally diffrent breeds hun!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeap very different I have both breeds and they are NOTHING a like trust me. My Birman must be the naughtiest ever lol


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poss home found so fingers crossed


----------

